# Gleichstrommotor regeln



## Benjamin (28 August 2007)

Hallo,

ich glaube ich stehe im Moment auf dem Schlauch. Ich möchte einen kleinen Gleichstrommotor (24 VDC / 1,5 A) regeln.

Bei einem Dreh-/Wechselstrommotor würde ich einen FU verwenden, nur was verwende ich hier? Ich muss den Strom verringern  Richtig?
Nur wo finde ich passende Ansteuergeräte?

Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## MSB (28 August 2007)

Suche im Internet nach "Stromrichter",
evtl. mit deinen Leistungsdaten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ge_org (28 August 2007)

probier mal:

kaleja.com

oder KL2535 (glaube ich) von Beckhoff mit SPS

oder.............

Georg


----------



## nade (28 August 2007)

ehm gehts nur um einen Drehzahlsteller mit dem du über eine 0-10V Ansteuerung dem Motor sagst wie schnell Drehen?
Reichelt-Drehzahlsteller


----------



## Benjamin (29 August 2007)

Danke soweit mal an alle!
Ich denke ich werde mich mal genauer mit der Beckhoff Busklemme (http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?busterm/kl2535.htm) befassen. Bei der Lösung von Reichelt fehlt mir leider eine Gehäuse mit Hutschienenadapter.


----------

